# Pokémon B/W English Starters Names Revealed



## Toader (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like they finally announced the Gen V Pokemon. As well as the new region.
Isshu= Unova
Tsutarja=Snivy
Pokabu=Tepig
Mijumaru=Oshawatt
Black & White


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 23, 2010)

This is some old ass news.

They announced Black and White months and months ago.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 23, 2010)

Now the starters have English names, that's all. 
Also, Isshu is now called Unova. 
Reshiram and Zekrom kept their Japanese names.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Nov 23, 2010)

Never mind I'm dumb.
The names are now translated.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 23, 2010)

Toader said:
			
		

> Pokabu=Tepig -> *Teh Pig*
> Mijumaru=Oshwatt -> *Oshit watt?*


i see what they did there.


----------



## Fishaman P (Nov 23, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Toader said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIX'D


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 23, 2010)

Kinda use to the Japanese names.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 23, 2010)

The Japanese names are actually 10x better...


----------



## raulpica (Nov 23, 2010)

Edited the title.


----------



## .Darky (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, the names are lame as fuck...


----------



## Toader (Nov 23, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Wow, the names are lame as fuck...


That's exactly what I thought too.


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

...


Spoiler











These are the shittiest names ever.
And why change the name of the region?
Pokémon Company's lost it's touch...after Crystal.


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 23, 2010)

Fuck the name changes. I'm disgusted. At least make them funny. Oshwatt? What the fuck? Snivy? Real clever. Tepig? Lame. Unova? Meh. Disappointing. I was hoping for something cool too. Even Smugleaf was a better plan.


----------



## Takanato (Nov 23, 2010)

ROFL Oshawuttttttt and Tehpig lolololol and Snivey......LOOOOL Omg..they need to keep the jap names.


----------



## Taichi24 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well from what I heard, Unova is supposed to be a play on words.  

*Un*ited States *ov* *A*merica


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 23, 2010)

Taichi24 said:
			
		

> Well from what I heard, Unova is supposed to be a play on words.
> 
> *Un*ited States *ov* *A*merica


Your probably right because the game does take place in USA.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 23, 2010)

In the Wise Words Of Dave Chappelle 
"MAN WE FUCKED UP"


----------



## Rydian (Nov 23, 2010)

For everybody complaining that the US names sound lame and are puns on the actual animals/elements, THAT'S THE SAME SHIT THEY DO IN JAPAN, YOU JUST DON'T PICK UP ON IT BECAUSE IT'S A DIFFERENT LANGUAGE.


----------



## Frog (Nov 23, 2010)

Toader said:
			
		

> Looks like they finally announced the Gen V Pokemon. As well as the new region.
> Isshu= Unova
> Tsutarja=Snivy
> Pokabu=Tepig
> ...



Just thought i'd point out that it should be spelt 'Osh*a*wott'.

and why on earth would they rename the region?


----------



## BloodyFlame (Nov 23, 2010)

Frog said:
			
		

> Toader said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not renamed, translated.


----------



## Frog (Nov 23, 2010)

Still seems stupid, they've never translated a region before...


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 23, 2010)

The only thing I like is the new region name. The rest is kind of weird :/


----------



## Pyrmon (Nov 23, 2010)

Ugly names for ugly pokemons...


----------



## .Darky (Nov 23, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Your probably right because the game does take place in USA.


LOL NO.

Isshu's design is somewhat *based* on New York. It doesn't mean the game takes place in The States at all.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 23, 2010)

You now realize they are the greatest starter names ever.


Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Nov 23, 2010)

... that's amazing.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 23, 2010)

I've got a bit of an Isshu with Unova.



Spoiler


----------



## Toader (Nov 23, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Taichi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it takes place in Shanghai China. But i'm not shure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Proof


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 23, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> You now realize they are the greatest starter names ever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler








 did you seriously just get me to actually like the names now?


----------



## Snorlax (Nov 23, 2010)

...
Are they freaking serious?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## FireGrey (Nov 23, 2010)

It'll take a while to get used to these names but im nicknaming my starter as smugleaf.
Anyone guess what starter im choosing?


----------



## DxEggman (Nov 23, 2010)

ITT: ITS NOT JAPANESE BAAAAWW

I don't understand why everyone loves ANYthing japanese no matter how lame it is or isnt and immediately craps on anything written in english.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 23, 2010)

DxEggman said:
			
		

> I don't understand why everyone loves ANYthing japanese no matter how lame it is or isnt and immediately craps on anything written in english.


Ignorance is bliss, that's why.  They don't complain about the bad puns in japanese _because they don't get it_, and english people listening to japanese voice acting can't tell how bad it is because they can't fucking understand it.


----------



## Langin (Nov 23, 2010)

This cannot be serious! JEZUS man


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 23, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> It'll take a while to get used to these names but im nicknaming my starter as smugleaf.
> Anyone guess what starter im choosing?


Mijumaru/Oshawatt?


----------



## antwill (Nov 23, 2010)

Why do you people care at all? You choose your pokemon you get to rename it whatever you like. Big deal, all the complaining makes you all sound like children.


----------



## Frog (Nov 23, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be ridiculous, It's obviously Pokabu/Tepig!


----------



## robert91794 (Nov 23, 2010)

osha- what??


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 23, 2010)

robert91794 said:
			
		

> osha- what??


O Shit What!?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Nov 23, 2010)

I laughed my ass off when I read "Oshawott"


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 23, 2010)

Tepig is okay. I don't like it but it's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't even know how to pronounce Snivy. But it's not horrible, I like it.
Oshawott? It sounds like a puking parrot :/ . And how are American kids gonna pronounce it? Like "Hey DUUDE I picked OSHAWOTT" and the other guy's like "WOTT?".
Unova sounds awesome I have to admit.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 23, 2010)

Toader said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



them explain the american football players in the game


----------



## Rydian (Nov 23, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> I don't even know how to pronounce Snivy.


It's a play on the word Ivy (a type of plant).  "Eye vee".


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmm anyone think the english translation patches will be updated with the eng names, as it is an ENGLISH translation after all...
Oshi-What?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 23, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh. Thanks.


----------



## boktor666 (Nov 23, 2010)

seriously the lamest names of all the games. Quite dissapointed they cant come with something better than this.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 23, 2010)

snivy reminds me of snivley from the archie sonic comics


----------



## Pyrmon (Nov 23, 2010)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> seriously the lamest names of all the games. Quite dissapointed they cant come with something better than this.



I'd like to see YOU make up a good name. Especially after you've made up around 500 others.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 23, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I'd like to see YOU make up a good name. Especially after you've made up around 500 others.



Godzillasaur.


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't like Tepig and Oshawott I even like the german versions better Floink and Ottaro


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 23, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, the German names are actually not only better, but awesome.
Never knew they announced the German names before the English xP


----------



## mameks (Nov 23, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> I don't like Tepig and Oshawott I even like the german versions better Floink and Ottaro


*Plays B&W in German*


----------



## Frog (Nov 23, 2010)

Personally Tepig isn't too bad a name, Ottaro sounds pretty cool though!
Why couldn't we get Ottaro instead...


----------



## heavyknight (Nov 23, 2010)

The names died after Hoenn (Maybe Sinnoh, maybe). And Unova? Sunnova...their naming sense sucks. Kanto, Johto (Jouto), Hoenn, Sinnoh (Shinnou), are all the original names, out of all the times, they now change Isshu? We want a new start, not a new fart...

And with the 500+ argument, have you ever thought, there's no need to change the name on everything? They actually didn't change every name. And to the nickname thing - what are you going to call it outside of the game? When Pokemon fans talk Pokemon, the actual name is there. Nicknaming is fine, but that's what it is, and what it's limited to. A nickname.

MGS makes it cool. Evolving, probably does not. Second'ing Floink and Ottaro. Easier to say Ottaro then Oshawatt. And, what the hell is an Oshawatt? Yes, it's not -just- about how it sounds, but also the flow of the name, and then their other forms.

Snivy - Snake + Ivy
Tepig - ...can't think of anything serious, tehpig.
Oshawatt - Can't take this one seriously. At all.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 23, 2010)

heavyknight said:
			
		

> The names died after Hoenn (Maybe Sinnoh, maybe). And Unova? Sunnova...their naming sense sucks. Kanto, Johto (Jouto), Hoenn, Sinnoh (Shinnou), are all the original names, out of all the times, they now change Isshu? We want a new start, not a new fart...
> 
> And with the 500+ argument, have you ever thought, there's no need to change the name on everything? They actually didn't change every name. And to the nickname thing - what are you going to call it outside of the game? When Pokemon fans talk Pokemon, the actual name is there. Nicknaming is fine, but that's what it is, and what it's limited to. A nickname.
> 
> ...



I can pretty much say I agreed to EVERYTHING you said in that post.


----------



## Inunah (Nov 23, 2010)

You now realize that with the English name being Oshawott, the nickname "Wotter" makes more sense.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not all for the name changes either, but that won't stop half of the people posting in this thread from playing it honestly. I'm not all that surprise the names sucks....having over 600 pokemon...But the region name change caught me by surprised and it sounds cool.


EDIT
Oh and Im loving the puns that this is generatin


----------



## Daddy24 (Nov 23, 2010)

We had the names in French :

Snivy => Vipélierre (Just ok)
Tepig => Gruikui (WAT)
Oshawott => Moustillon (meh,at least it have a bit of sense)



I really hope they won't botch the translated name of Washibon and Wargle.Or else I think I'll go murderous.


----------



## Inunah (Nov 23, 2010)

Daddy24 said:
			
		

> I reallt hope they won't botch the translated name of Washibon and Wargle.Or else I think I'll go murderous.



Bachuru. Just Bachuru, man.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 23, 2010)

These names suck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hate it. I refuse to call the grass starter Snivy. I'll be naming it Smugleaf!


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 23, 2010)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> Frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No' it's renamed.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 23, 2010)

heavyknight said:
			
		

> The names died after Hoenn (Maybe Sinnoh, maybe). And Unova? Sunnova...their naming sense sucks. Kanto, Johto (Jouto), Hoenn, Sinnoh (Shinnou), are all the original names, out of all the times, they now change Isshu? We want a new start, not a new fart...
> 
> And with the 500+ argument, have you ever thought, there's no need to change the name on everything? They actually didn't change every name. And to the nickname thing - what are you going to call it outside of the game? When Pokemon fans talk Pokemon, the actual name is there. Nicknaming is fine, but that's what it is, and what it's limited to. A nickname.
> 
> ...


Well, Tepig probably comes from ''tepid'' and pig. 
Oshawott is a combination of Oshawa, a city near Ontario, Canada and otter. It may also be a pun of ''Ocean Water''.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> These names suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the actual name WAS Smugleaf


----------



## kaz_abdin (Nov 23, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> You now realize they are the greatest starter names ever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG, That is pure genius! xD


----------



## Issac (Nov 23, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> For everybody complaining that the US names sound lame and are puns on the actual animals/elements, THAT'S THE SAME SHIT THEY DO IN JAPAN, YOU JUST DON'T PICK UP ON IT BECAUSE IT'S A DIFFERENT LANGUAGE.



No... 

smugleaf = smug leaf... a leaf pokemon, looking damn smug... makes perfect sense in English, and I think it sounds damn more smug than snivy...
Previous regions had japanese sounding names "johto" etc... Isshu was just one of those... to me, all of those regions names sounded like places far away... But Unova? Sounds like a torrent site...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 23, 2010)

O SHWATT!


----------



## .Darky (Nov 24, 2010)

DxEggman said:
			
		

> ITT: ITS NOT JAPANESE BAAAAWW
> 
> I don't understand why everyone loves ANYthing japanese no matter how lame it is or isnt and immediately craps on anything written in english.


Hell, the names are horrible no matter how much you accuse people of being _weeaboos_. Just compare them to the names of the starters from previous generations. 

Did people EVER complain about Piplup, Chimchar and Turtwig? No? I thought so.


----------



## Aeladya (Nov 24, 2010)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> seriously the lamest names of all the games. Quite dissapointed they cant come with something better than this.



Goes along with the bad designs...I went with the smug snake because it's evolution didn't make me piss my pants...nah but seriously, the pig reminds me of Chris Redfield on steroids (RE5...seriously, he looks like he's on steroids), and the otter just scares the living bejebus out of me...


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 24, 2010)

LOL whenever there is new news everyone is like "this is crap"


----------



## Rydian (Nov 24, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> the otter just scares the living bejebus out of me...


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 24, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL YES.
EXACTLY WHAT I THOUGHT XD


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 24, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SO AGREE!!!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2010)

Who likes my new Snivy sig?


----------



## jonesman99 (Nov 25, 2010)

I made my own names for this gen. To me, it seems like Pokemon USA so far isn't trying as hard as they did for Gen IV. But for some reason, Unova is starting to stick with me, maybe because of the fact that I took the time to look up its meaning.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2010)

All the old starters used the 2 word fitted into on name thing.
Like treeko tree-geeko


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 25, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Who likes my new Snivy sig?



Wow, it's REALLY nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you on the ava/sig request thread?
------
*Checking what "Unova" means..*

Wait it doesn't have a meaning!
What does the guy at the top of this page mean?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donno but the name seems like it's seperate from everywhere else, so they succeeded in the name,


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 25, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Off topic: Dude you use photoshop for your sigs and stuff or?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol nope my computer is too bad for that.
I just used paint and then for my final touch i used PhotoFiltre to make some of it transparent.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 25, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Lol nope my computer is too bad for that.
> I just used paint and then for my final touch i used PhotoFiltre to make some of it transparent.



Nice! I'll try but I'm really not skilled at that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Back to the topic (so my post doesn't get deleted)..

New drooling pokemon announced? check it out.

It looks like those nooby legendaries like Rotom.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2010)

Snivy?!? Why Snivy?!? Even Green Snake thing would have been a better name, but Snivy?!? I am going to change his name to the Japanese name once the English version comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other than that, the other names just kinda suck.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Nov 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Snivy?!? Why Snivy?!? Even Green Snake thing would have been a better name, but Snivy?!? I am going to change his name to the Japanese name once the English version comes out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oshawott? xD

-----
As for FireGrey, lol I did this one in less than half a minute, it's my first really, and it's crap. Lol just now I had the mood to upload it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








EDIT: ^ He looks way too happy in a place like that.


----------



## redsmas (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree with cat boy, as soon as the official comes out I'm gonna rename all mine to the Japanese names (or try see If I can do some sort of hack)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snivy is far worse than that.


----------



## Trollology (Nov 25, 2010)

There's a new Pokemon game? Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why is it called Black And White? When I heard it for like half a second I thought the game was actually black and white. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What the hell is Oshawott? Stupid name hehe.


----------



## monkat (Nov 25, 2010)

I think they were going for...Ocelot?


----------

